# Tulipfaith Updates



## fredtgreco (May 17, 2006)

Can someone change the access settings so that I can post updates in the Tulipfaith forum?

Thanks!

By the way, I have made some extensive updates to the website in anticipation of my trip this weekend to Katy, TX.

http://tulipfaith.com


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 17, 2006)

Fred,
You got the green light.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 17, 2006)

Just a quick note..."pursuing" is misspelled (as "pursing") in the first paragraph on the home-page.


----------

